# Alboran Apartments



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi All, 
Thanks to JoJo and everyone who listened and advised when I posted for the first time last week re my search for an apt in Arroyo. The newspaper tip was such a help, thanks again JoJo. I,m not sorted yet but getting there! I have one more question please.....do any of you know the Alboran apts? I have been offered there and told its central to everything but when I looked at the map it seemed like a long way out but its difficult to judge from a map especially when youre not familiar with the location. I googled directions from there to Arroyo and it gave me an estimated time of 1 hour and 31 mins walking which I cant imagine is correct. So if anyone knows those apts...supposed to be beside the supercor supermarket.....I would really really appreciate hearing. Thank s again to all of you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pupeen said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks to JoJo and everyone who listened and advised when I posted for the first time last week re my search for an apt in Arroyo. The newspaper tip was such a help, thanks again JoJo. I,m not sorted yet but getting there! I have one more question please.....do any of you know the Alboran apts? I have been offered there and told its central to everything but when I looked at the map it seemed like a long way out but its difficult to judge from a map especially when youre not familiar with the location. I googled directions from there to Arroyo and it gave me an estimated time of 1 hour and 31 mins walking which I cant imagine is correct. So if anyone knows those apts...supposed to be beside the supercor supermarket.....I would really really appreciate hearing. Thank s again to all of you.


Take a look on "google earth" and "google street"!! The first will give you an accurate photographic bird eye view and the second will enable to you "walk" down the street and look at it all!

Jo xxx


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Can´t say I know them but if they are by the Supercor they are VERY central. Walking distance to everywhere BUT I can´t find them. The only ones I see in Benalmádena (AdlM is in the Benalmádena municipality) are in Torrequebrada. If you get a street address I can confirm.
> 
> There will be 1000s of building nameds Alboran on the western Med - just like solymar, Arenas del Sol, Bella Vista, Los Patos. Los Girasoles etc


Hi Steve, yes the street is calle alemania and like you I couldnt find the apts either but kept getting a wilderness or deserted looking area in the middle of nowhere! Its hard to get hold of the agent except by email and he doesnt exactly directly answer my query but did say its up a steep hill and from the supercor.


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> Take a look on "google earth" and "google street"!! The first will give you an accurate photographic bird eye view and the second will enable to you "walk" down the street and look at it all!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JoJo, as I said to Steve did that and got a wilderness so am confused. Its calle alemania which looks like quite a long road but again its hard to judge those maps, what looks like a real long walk might be only 15 mins...hopefully someone will know them as I dont want to be too far out. Thank you again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Ok, got it. Dont know that road but I know Avda de Europa. Yes, steep! (Heartbreak Hills!) It´s the apartments I found this morning. I would have called it Torrequebrada but I guess it´s just as close to AdlM.
> 
> You are just minutes from the main coast road with everything that brings.
> 
> Enjoy!


You're back in Spain then Steve??? Thought you said you were now living in Sweden

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I mean the apartments I found on the www this morning.
> 
> Should be back next Friday/Saturday
> 
> Hope you are waiting with cortado and agua con gas in some scruffy bar!


You never know!???

Jo xx


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I mean the apartments I found on the www this morning.
> 
> Should be back next Friday/Saturday
> 
> Hope you are waiting with cortado and agua con gas in some scruffy bar!


Hi Steve, I,m more confused than ever now!! The apts are on call alemania but you say you found them on ave de europa?? How can this be? Cheers


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

pupeen said:


> Hi Steve, I,m more confused than ever now!! The apts are on calle alemania but you say you found them on ave de europa?? How can this be? Cheers


 hoped someone would know them or know someone who knows them .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pupeen said:


> hoped someone would know them or know someone who knows them .



I think if any of the posters knew anything, they would have said so by now - sorry. You perhaps should arrange to come over and have a good look and the area in general???

Jo xxx


----------

